# We Made The Purchase



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi All,

Many of you were very kind in giving information that helped out very much. We purchases our 23RS Outback yesterday and we pick it up next Saturday. We're very excited!!! We stepped down a model to allow for that extra tow weight at least until we step up our Dodge Dakota. I'll post pictures when we get the TT.

Hope to meet up with some fellow Outbackers here in Illinois orWisconsin sometime this summer. The kids are going to love it!!

Great Day To You and Thanks Again,
Kimberlie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action congradulations and have fun with it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Way to go, Kim. Have fun camping this year (and the year after, and the year after that)...









Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy!!!!









mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

WELCOME to the ranks! Another 23RS! Great camper, you'll love it!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good move Kimberlie, congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the Outbackers family!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello Kimberlie,
Congrats on the 23RS
Don action


----------

